# Yet another Rocker



## dreeves (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry if I get the Rocker Bug started again but Zeeprogrammer (AKA Carl) is at fault for showing me his. I built it today from the autocad drawings I did on Friday night. I will get a video of if running soon. I saw one of these here and built it with the fins. Sorry to who built the first one like this but I like the look.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah hahahahahahahaha.
Ah hahahahahahahaha.
Got ya then. Rocker-itis strikes again. :big:

Did you turn that crankshaft pin? It looks like brass and the end is rounded.
Very nice.


----------



## Kermit (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the overall shape and the display stand.

However, I'm getting dumber and dumber the more I learn.  :big:
Where the devil is the valving? How does that puppy 'exhaust' the steam?

Awaiting the "doh!" moment of explaining the obvious to everyone but me,
Kermit :-[


----------



## Noitoen (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello!!!!!! Rocker!!!!! It has a thin piston that "rocks" open at the bottom of the stroke :big: :big:


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 26, 2010)

Good going dreeves Thm: ;D - I think you might have been inspired by Dean's one ;D

 Rof} Rof} Same time of the year for "rockeritus". Z's in big trouble now - propagating a bug like this!

( :-[ I caught it TWICE last year :big: )

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## dreeves (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks and sorry to everone. 

Zee the cranks pin was cut to length and put in a collet and I rounded over the outer edge and used lock tight on the other side.


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks nice dreeves.

I have been able to resist so far although I did model one in the computer. 

I showed it to my buddy at work and he made one, so i guess I helped spread some of the infection.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 26, 2010)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> I like the overall shape and the display stand.
> 
> However, I'm getting dumber and dumber the more I learn. :big:
> Where the devil is the valving? How does that puppy 'exhaust' the steam?
> ...



Made one with a clear cylinder so the piston action could be seen http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5485.msg58474#msg58474

Reply Number 56

Robert


----------



## Kermit (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you Robert!

That helps my understanding, but not my pride.   :big:


----------



## Foozer (Jul 26, 2010)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> Thank you Robert!
> 
> That helps my understanding, but not my pride.  :big:




After 3 sets of "Brides" pride no longer is part of my vocabulary. 

Robert


----------



## rleete (Jul 27, 2010)

My experience with these engines is that they run better the looser they get. I can easily run mine on lung power.

Since the neighborhood kids were so excited when I showed them, I decided to make some cheap knock-offs for them to play with.
I'm using PVC for the body. I'm making them in a kind of assembly line fashion, not fitting everything like I normally do. I'll post some pics when i finish the lot.


----------

